# Busted for mushroom picking



## Fungu

My 70 year old dad was in a Cook county forest preserve and was collecting some edible mushrooms (hen of the woods) that usually grown near trees. A forrest ranger watched him fill a small bucket and approached him when he was putting them in his car. My dad doesn't speak good english and was given some sort of citation and was told he needs to appear in court and has a court date. Anyone know what specific law he would have broken? I can't seem to find any good info online and want to be able to advise him. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Katt191

"Collection of plants and animals is strictly prohibited. This includes harvesting firewood; collecting mushrooms, wildflowers or other wild plants and their seeds; and otherwise removing or damaging any plants or trees." (http://fpdcc.com/preserves-and-trails/rules-and-regulations/)

I can't locate anything in Forest Preserve District of Cook County Municipal Code. I would see if you can take a look at the citation. See if there is a reference number of some sort to point out what they wrote him up for.


----------



## Fungu

Yeah. I will take a look at it when I see him next. Was just curious. I did find the same blurb that you posted. Just a little lost on why he wouldn’t be able to pay a fine. He said he was told they he needs to appear in court. Perhaps they will decide what to fine him based on his story/intent. Would be nice if there was a bit more info regarding this. He said the officer was in his cruiser watching him pick and then only stopped him when he brought his findings back to the car. Not sure why he just didn’t tell him to stop.


----------



## mmh

Fungu said:


> My 70 year old dad was in a Cook county forest preserve and was collecting some edible mushrooms (hen of the woods) that usually grown near trees. A forrest ranger watched him fill a small bucket and approached him when he was putting them in his car. My dad doesn't speak good english and was given some sort of citation and was told he needs to appear in court and has a court date. Anyone know what specific law he would have broken? I can't seem to find any good info online and want to be able to advise him. Any info would be appreciated.


"Picking" may defined differently than "harvesting" The DNR might have waited till he put them in his car to call it harvesting. Different areas of state lands have different rules and regulations. You can find that online and go from there. I would suggest educating yourself to all these different regulations before he goes for his hearing and help him understand them so this may not happen again. Good Luck


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Allison Woods, in Cook County has a large oak stand. There's a sign at the entrance that says there's a $500 fine for collecting plants. Yeah, mushrooms aren't plants but the spirit of the notice probably includes mushrooms. No code listed, bad legal form.


----------



## Already Gone

Forest Preserve.

It's in the name.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Already Gone said:


> Forest Preserve.
> 
> It's in the name.


Yep! Plus, all these places are defined differently. For instance you're allowed to harvest mushrooms in most national parks. Between Cleveland and Akron, OH. there's a place that many locals refer to as the Cuyahoga Valley National Park, but it is not! It is the Cuyahoga Valley National Recreational Area! No hunting or gathering allowed, and a lot of folks got busted early on!


----------

